# Hi from Mysore in India.



## VerbalKint (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey - I'm a New Zealand guy currently living in Mysore, India for a few months studying Ashtanga Vinyasa Yoga.

In my down time I'm reading articles and watching clips on YT about growing....unsure if it will be indoors or outdoors when I get back to NZ, will depend on my location and space I suppose.

Looking to pick up some weed here in India (Mysore)......any ideas or tips to help a guy out - I was thinking about approaching the local TukTuk drivers and just asking?

Great site BTW - I'll on and around most days just reading and getting my knowledge base up.

Getting quality seeds in NZ can be an issue as many are stopped at Customs when coming through the post - If I find good seed, how long will it last if I look after and store it properly??

Cheers.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome. Any luck finding smoke there in India? BTW, a good seed will last many years if stored properly.


----------



## VerbalKint (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes!! I had a chat with a Tuk Tuk driver here who took me a "Coffee Shop" which was in fact a guy selling all sorts of Oils. He had some very crappy bags of seeded weed, some hash and some MJ Oil (so he claimed). We had a good chat and he told me only seeded grass can be found in India?? The Hash was expensive as he said it was from Nepal!!
I was reasonably satisfied with what I ended up with


----------



## VerbalKint (Dec 4, 2012)

How are good seeds properly stored??


----------



## mohit2012 (May 13, 2013)

u gotta be careful about the quality of weed man. if its brown or blackish you are better off avoiding it. it could be laced with all sort of s**t. rat poison , dung , all sorts of weird stuff. inspect that weed properly.


----------

